# Buttercream acting strange...help!



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Perhaps I am getting worked up over nothing, but I just checked on Buttercream and Hana and noticed that Buttercream was acting very strange. Actually, she is acting like she is about to go into labor again--stretching out her back every few seconds, yawning, and doing the flehmen response. She also has discharge coming out, which she hasn't had for several days. What is going on? Should I be worried?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stretching out.... is normal for shifting her kids.... either the kids are pushing on a spot... that is uncomfortable to her.... so she is moving them...or ...she is in
pre labor...moving them to the birth canal....
look at her from behind ...does she look ...as if she is dropping off her sides..to where... she kinda doesn't look preggo anymore...If so ...she is well on her way...

Does she look posty?

Udder getting shiny at the bottom area? :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well the strange thing is that Buttercream is the one who gave birth about a week ago!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She may be in season. Some act like that a bit. 
Did she pass her placenta? 
Can you take her temp?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Might be hormones. I wouldn't worry to much. Is she acting like she's in pain at all?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Are the placenta and the afterbirth the same thing? She did pass a huge wad of yuk shortly after Hana was born.

I have checked her a few times and haven't seen her acting strangely again. Perhaps it was just hormones, like you said KW Farms? It really worried me for awhile there!

Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about that.... we have had so many preggo Does around here..LOL... I am getting them mixed up ..  :laugh: 

It may be that... she has a upset tummy... give her Probiotic paste and Fortified VitB complex shot...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes placenta and afterbirth are the same thing.  Sounds like she passed it. 

Pam has a good point Probiotics and B would be good.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Sorry about that.... we have had so many preggo Does around here..LOL... I am getting them mixed up ..  :laugh:
> 
> It may be that... she has a upset tummy... give her Probiotic paste and Fortified VitB complex shot...


No worries!  And thank you for the suggestion about the probiotics and vitamin B!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> No worries!  And thank you for the suggestion about the probiotics and vitamin B!


 Your welcome... :wink: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

When I let Tango and her kids out of her pen after a couple of days of just her and her kids... she acted SO BUCKY! She was flehming, mounting...etc.. Too many hormones I guess!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My doe kidded 3 weeks ago and I notice her doing the same thing today, I think that she may be coming into heat??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

was it a warm day? It was very warm here today and it looked like all moms and babys were dead here. I would still go with what toth said, but just thought maybe that would give you a answer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would still go with what toth said, but just thought maybe that would give you a answer.


 :wink: :thumb:

How is she today? :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Since I didn't have any probiotics or vit. B I just watched her carefully yesterday. She seems absolutely fine--doesn't seem to be in any discomfort at all. She was doing the flehmen thing again today, so I think it was just hormones. I'll continue to keep an eye on her and if she acts funny again I'll go get some probes/vit. B. 

She is being such a great momma! I love watching her with her baby. She is constantly checking on her, cleaning her off, talking to her. So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good that she is OK and being a great momma :clap: .......yes... keep an eye on her.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear she is acting fine.


----------

